# Air Mist Stone



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone know where i get a fine air mist stone , the ones i got creat very big bubble which i don't like , any LFS carry them ?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Big Als has some. I can't remember the brand name, however they were almost as thick as a pencil, white in color and had several in the package. They also have a red male attachment that you simply change over to a new stone every once in a while eliminating the need for so much plastic to be used/produced for this product.

Now that I think about it, it may have been a marineland product. (not 100% sure)


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

i just bought the Kordon Mist-Air Fine Air Stone , review say they don't need replacement, lets see how long they will last. Also don't buy the top fin mist stone cuz it doesn't even work , air leak out on the plastic part instead of the stone.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Shanji said:


> i just bought the Kordon Mist-Air Fine Air Stone .


Where did u pick the kordon from, if you don't mind my asking, and for how much? I had some years ago. They were actually glass beads pressed together somehow (if I remember correctly), and the 'fine' had too much back pressure for my pump (would work great with a DIY CO2, I'd think), but the 'medium' was great. Long lasting too! I've been looking for them at the LFS every time, but haven't found any.

Al.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

i got a couple of them from amazon.com and have someone ship to me. I didn't know that other people would be interest in buying them but if you want i can sell you one or two Kordon Mist-Air Fine Air Stone, i didn't get the medium size


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Shanji,

I use the top fin air stones all the time. Never had that issue unless it was broken slightly which can occur by a simple crack. Chances are you just gotta bad one.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

they work but just give out big bubble, kinda looking for something that give out more of a mist


----------

